# World's Worst Drivers



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

Which cities do you consider to have the worst drivers in the world? Also as an optional question, what could be done to help lower these insane levels of bad driving?


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

What is your criterion for determining "bad drivers"?


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

plasticboy said:


> What is your criterion for determining "bad drivers"?


Too aggressive, too fast, and driving styles that cause other drivers to have nerves of steel.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I saw alot of that in *Manila*


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Iran.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Rwarky said:


> Too aggressive, too fast, and driving styles that cause other drivers to have nerves of steel.


Define "too aggressive" or "too fast". There are other factors to look for bad drivers, like no turn signals, driving too slow, cutting people, no lane discipline, 
no common sense etc.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

plasticboy said:


> What is your criterion for determining "bad drivers"?


*in las vegas, oh my goodness, all you see on the 10:00 news are news of car accidents. bad drivers are people who appear on the 10:00 news.:bash: *


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

What city do you find that when you're driving in it, you say to yourself "Is that person drunk??" too many times.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Define "too aggressive" or "too fast". There are other factors to look for bad drivers, like no turn signals, driving too slow, cutting people, no lane discipline,
> no common sense etc.


You have described driving in florida :lol:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

me


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Developing countries - many lack enforcement or drivers' basic etiquette.


----------



## tablemtn (May 2, 2006)

Port-au-Prince, Haiti was scary to drive in.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

I saw them in *every* country I've been to... Russia, US, Canada, Brazil, Kazakhstan...


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Shanghai's drivers are definitely up there.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Napolitan drivers have a very bad reputation. It's true that they don't respect some of the elementary rules of driving, even things as simple as stopping at the red light. However, I've driven personally in Naples, and I didn't consider them as bad drivers at all. Indeed, what I liked in their way of driving was that they were very reactive and very aware of their environment. When you have the feeling that other drivers take in consideration your own car, you feel more confident than when it's not the case.

In many other cities, people simply consider that respecting the rules is enough to be a good driver, and hence don't necessarily take in consideration other drivers, as long as they don't feel responsible in case of an accident. I don't believe this way of driving as necessarily less dangerous.

Some cities have better planned roads than others. An old city such as Naples is made of small streets going in all directions, and the fact it's built on a very hilly area doesn't help to make things better. In such a city, you have necessarily to adapt and to consider that fluidifying the traffic is more important than respecting rules... otherwide the city would be permanently stuck in awful traffic jams.

On the other hand, a city such as Geneva in Switzerland is a lot better planned. The older areas are pedestrian only, and the main roads are well organized. As a consequence, that city can work even in respecting the rules, something Swiss people are very good at. Now this being said, some things in Geneva remains to me completely ridiculous. For instance, if there's only one lane to turn left, all cars turning left will wait on that lane, despite the fact there's no car on the two or three other lanes. In such a context, it would be more efficient to create a second lane to turn left, even if it doesn't respect what is written on the ground, for the simple reason that it would fluidify the traffic.

Anyway, all cities have their specific way to work when it goes about car traffic, hence I wouldn't judge bad drivers on their ability to respect the rules or not. In Geneva like in Naples, drivers do care of the cars surrounding them, as such, I feel rather confident when I drive in their streets. On the other side, in a city such as Beijing, drivers seem to not care at all of other cars, and I consider this as a lot more dangerous.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Rwarky said:


> Too aggressive, too fast, and driving styles that cause other drivers to have nerves of steel.



I'd say those consitute good driving. 

Bad driving to me is so not those things.
How about slow, hestitant driving, not changing lanes, notusing indictation, incorrect use of round-a-bouts. Failing to giveway. I think it's more the overly sensitive and cautious drivers that cause the greatest problems.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

From my personal experience:
1 Italy (by faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar)
2 Portugal
3 Russia
4 Brazil
5 Indonesia


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Many reckless drivers in this world. Trust me. Maybe I oso the worst driver. Maybe you oso.


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

Manila, they are so bad that they are so good at dodging other incoming vehicles...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> From my personal experience:
> 1 Italy (by faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar)
> 2 Portugal
> 3 Russia
> ...


Are Italian drivers really that bad? Maybe in Southern Italy(from what i read), but what about other parts of the country.


----------

